# USA Golf



## FourRight (May 28, 2009)

Hello Everybody.  Having just returned from a 2 week trip to San Francisco, Hawaii and Las Vegas, where I was lucky enough to get some golf in, I thought I would share my thoughts and experience.

I will first make a quick comment about the Airlines.  We flew too and from the Sates with Virgin Atlantic and internally with United Airways.  I took my clubs with me and wasnâ€™t charged a thing for taking them; they where just treat as my 2nd piece of luggage.

Onto the golf then, I didnâ€™t play in San Francisco, so my first round was in Hawaii:

* Ko Olina Golf Club - Hawaii*
This Ted Robinson design course in on the West Coast of Oahu has been rated by Golf Digest as one of Americaâ€™s 75 Best Resort Courses.  With a Par of 72 it plays a reasonable 6,815 yards off the back tees, but as we found out with the wind each hole can play 20 to 30 yards longer.
The course is spectacularly laid out, with water coming into play on a number of holes.  Hazards have also been strategically placed to catch wayward shots.  There are also roads surrounding the course with little or no protection, which when heavy with traffic can add an extra level of pressure.

The facilities at the club are fantastic.  Carts are equipped with onboard GPS giving you accurate distances to the flag, as well as the round times (telling you if you are in fount or behind the average round time of 4 hr 20 min), as well as the ability to order food from either the half way house or the 19th.  They are also fitted with an Ice Box with a couple of drinks provided; there are also cold water dispensers at most of the tee boxes.

Highlights of the course have to be the Par 3 8th, 12th and 16th.  The 8th plays 195 yds from the back tees to a green with a waterfall and lake to the front left.  Your tee shot has to be accurate and long, if you hit it short, the fairway does slope toward the water on the left.  The 12th you tee off with a waterfall behind you too a green 183 yds away (from the back tees) to a green surrounded by bunkers, again you have to be accurate and long.  The 16th has no major hazard, however at 227 yds which into the wind as we found plays more like 250 yds is a driver off the tee.

I managed to go round in a respectable (for me) 104 (net 85) with 28 points in total.  All in all a very enjoyable day of golf, made even more enjoyable by the lovely weather and the 3 American playing partners (one of which was the guy that came 26th in last years Re/Max Longest drive competition).

*Pearl Country Club - Hawaii*
This is a par 72 course playing 6,232 yards over the Regular Tees (6,787 off the Championship tees) that overlooks Pearl Harbour, with view of the USS Arizona Memorial and USS Missouri on a number of holes.
This is a very well laid out course, one of the only courses on Oahu that has significant gradient changes.

Water only comes into play on 3 of the holes, which doesnâ€™t offer too much danger.  The course does however use the gradients and the natural environment very well.

Facilities on the course are very good.  Driving range, short game practice and putting green are available.

Highlight hole has to be the Par 5 5th a 472 yd dog leg left that plays downhill from the tee to a narrow gap as you play your approach shot into the green.  The non-golf related highlight of the course is the Mongoose on the 10th green.  While you are happily putting out, he is raiding your buggy for any food.

Shot another respectable score (for me) of 101 (net 82) with 26 points.  All in all a nice course, but not one I would be in a hurry to play again.

*Shadow Creek â€“ Las Vegas*
This is a Tom Fazio course built in 1990 and is located on the Outskirts of Las Vegas by Nellis Air Force Base (about 30 to 40 minutes from the main strip).  Ranked number 41 in the Golf Digest 2008 America Best courses list.  Owned by the MGM Mirage group, you are only able to play the course if you are a guest at one of the MGM Mirage group hotels, or of course super rich or famous.

The course is spectacular.  Fairways are lush.  Water comes into play on most holes.  As you would expect you have to be accurate, as wayward shots are easily snared by the various hazards.  There was for me no stand out hole, as every single hole was breathtaking.  However their signature 17th does warrant a mention.  A 140 yd par 3 that plays over water and sand to a green 45 to 50 feet wide, but only about 15 feet deep.

Again I had a respectable score (for me) of 103 (net 84) with 27 points (18 of which where on the back 9).  This should have been a lower score, but it took me a few holes to get going.  However having a caddie on hand for the entire round was an added bonus.

As you might imagine, this does come at a price.  At $500 this does seem a bit steep for a round of golf (particularly in todayâ€™s climate), but for that price you do get the royal treatment:

â€¢	Limo to and from your Hotel
â€¢	Club and Shoe Hire (Callaway X-22)
â€¢	All Drinks and Snacks you want
â€¢	Buggy Hire
â€¢	Caddie for the day (1 between the playing group)

Words do not and cannot do this course justice.  Even the photos I have although they show the impressiveness of the course, they still do not do it justice.  If you are in Vegas and staying in one of the MG Mirage Group hotels, then you MUST beg borrow or steal in order to play a round at this spectacular course.


----------



## Smiffy (May 29, 2009)

A cracking review, and it sounds like you had a wonderful time. 
Thanks for sharing.
I'm off down the local muni for 18 holes now....


----------



## slugger (May 29, 2009)

sounds like you had some trip... 

so what one are you then... rich or famous?


----------



## FourRight (May 29, 2009)

Neither.  I just have an understanding Wife that allowed me to spend some money as a treat for my 30th.


----------



## golffan (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: USA Golf *DELETED**

Post deleted by TonyN


----------



## Addict (Jul 4, 2009)

Awesome review, thanks

Seems like you had a great time


----------



## marwin (Sep 13, 2009)

great review i really liked it


----------

